# Still the best buy in sharpening!



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Solid article Stump. Thanks for the post.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the post and other information on this, Stumpy.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

agreed.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks a whole lot Stumpy! :^(
Now I have more "shop tasks" to complete!!
As if I don't already have enough to do!!!

But seriously, Thanks for the tip about tweaking the honing guide/jig! It will surely help a lot of people (especially me) obtain better results!!!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Sir! Especially for sharpening newbs like myself.

I just got one 2 days ago and they are on sale thru the end of the month at Woodcraft for $9.99.
Honing Guide @ Woodcraft


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes they do work well stumpy. The only problem I've had with them are the legs that they grow. I swear I left that thing in the wetrock drawer.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great review Stumpy, and I agree that it is a clever and good jig. It's only drawback is also one of it's strong points, as the narrow wheel can make a shallow groove in a sharpening stone over time. Maybe not a big deal.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't use stones but wouldn't you be flattening them often enough to prevent grooving?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Have owned one of these for years, even decades? Mine is painted red, one wheel.
Agree with the video.
Also agree I cannot find it when I want it.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have an Eclipse model. Bought it when I was a kid. Invaluable at times. I can now hold blade to put a bevel on it, but still go back to that Eclipse jig at times. Quick and dependable.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I also have a Stanley 200 jig and a Dakota sharpening sled.


----------



## G5Flyr (Aug 27, 2013)

Lie-Nielsen sells these and demos them in their traveling tool shows. That says a lot right there. Lie-Nielsen's Deneb Puchalski did a video on You Tube about how to tune it up. Go to: 



 This vid goes a little more in depth than the article Stumpy references.

Thanks for the nice article and video Stumpy. I'm sorry people say hurtful things about your singing. I love you man!


----------

